# A JT Cloned Panache......almost



## skiprat (Sep 15, 2015)

One of my all time favourite pens was made by my good buddy JTtheClockman. It is amongst a bunch of pens that I wish I had made. 

So...I made one for myself, but of course it had to be a bit different....

Here is my version of John's great pen. Hex Panache. Stainless bolt heads for the hex, of course. 

I really like this pen and hope you do too. ( Especially John !! ):biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah .... pens like this shouldn't get lost in the shuffle just because their image hosting skips out on them.


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 15, 2015)

I was looking at that same pen over the weekend and thinking about using the concept as well.  Very well executed, both by JT and by you Steven.


----------



## Gus Jr (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## AndyUK (Sep 15, 2015)

Pure class Steven  - great imagination and twist on JT's amazing original,


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice one Skip !  I do remember Johns great pen, and yours is a great tribute to it.


----------



## Si90 (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice indeed.  The finish quality is superb and a nice adaptation of a fantastic original.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 15, 2015)

Great looking pen.


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 15, 2015)

Top notch craftsmanship!   Darrell


----------



## MarkD (Sep 15, 2015)

Flippin' awesome!


----------



## Hubert H (Sep 15, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 15, 2015)

That's pretty cool.I like how you used JTs design and made it your own.Nice tribute.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 15, 2015)

Wonderful pen and craftsmanship! So nice to see the new and improved J T panache. Both are a sight to behold..... Or to be held!

Do you need a couple of box end wrenches to get it uncapped or to change the refill? :biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Sep 15, 2015)

WOW!  Another one to add to MY "Favorites" file :biggrin:

Superb.


----------



## Katya (Sep 15, 2015)

oh man oh man oh man I WANT ONE that's just beautiful... well done!


----------



## CREID (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice pen there.
Curt


----------



## magpens (Sep 15, 2015)

I love it !! . Gallery worthy for sure !!


----------



## BradG (Sep 15, 2015)

wowsers. nice work as always fella


----------



## Mintman (Sep 15, 2015)

That surely is a stunning pen.  I love your creativity!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 15, 2015)

Amazing work.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 15, 2015)

WOW

First of all I am truely honored that a person of your stature here would even consider incorporating one of my ideas. I have to say I like yours better. I know you and I have talked about this pen in the past and in fact someone you introduced to me is thinking of doing something with the design too. 

I have said this time and time again here, any pens I show are fair game for using it for ideas and as you see improved. I do like it. I thank you and as always your work stands out. Job well done. Someday I may have to try to reciprocate. Outstanding!!!


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 16, 2015)

First rate work!


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't care for the Panache and this is still a fabulous pen. Just amazing, well done Skip!

Mike


----------



## furini (Sep 16, 2015)

and another wow!  Inspiring stuff - such a beautiful finish.  Fabulous pen.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone.:biggrin: Especially to John for dreaming up the original design.:wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 16, 2015)

That is amazing!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 16, 2015)

Skip, great job. Always  like seeing your work. Thanks for sharing.
__________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## TonyL (Sep 16, 2015)

That really does all the talkin' Outstanding!


----------



## Jontello (Sep 16, 2015)

That is a beautiful pen. Hopefully some day I will be making things as good as yours. Something to aspire to.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Sep 16, 2015)

Holy cow, what a great pen! I'm truly blown away by this one. It's just got so much visual interest going for it. The black/white contrast with the stainless. The hex blending perfectly with the round part. The fact that it's a Panache is perfect. You'd be tempted to put any other pen in your pocket. The Panache almost begs to be put on a desk as a conversation piece. Awesome!


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2015)

This is why!


----------



## JohnU (Sep 20, 2015)

I've always been a huge fan of your work. You, along with many here, inspire many of us to push our limits.  "Like" just isn't good enough...I love it!  A great execution of your work and salute to John's.  Thank you both for sharing!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey Skip I just noticed my pen had 63 likes. That is the most of any of my pens shown. It is the only one that went over 50. You better step it up some. This should help to get it back on the front page.:biggrin:. I think we need to expand this idea somewhat. Boy I hope I can get back to the shop soon.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 21, 2015)

Very cool. Top shelf all the way


----------

